# Natural Gas to L.P conversion on stove.



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Yellow flames means to much air.

Can you provide the model number of your range?


----------



## jimmyj555 (Feb 21, 2008)

For the top burners, you had to replace orifices, right? For the oven, did you replace the gas orifice, or tighten the hood orifice until it stopped? If the hood orifice is not tightened enough, there may be too much gas, producing a yellow flame. The trick on tightening a brass hood orifice is to tighten it all the way, without breaking it! Adjust the air shutter to full open. If there is too much air for the correct amount of gas, you will have noisy, lifting blue flames. Adjust the air shutter a little.

Propane is a hydrocarbon. Yellow in a LPG flame will produce carbon (soot). The reason is: *Too much gas, or too little air, or both. *When converting appliances to propane, in general, the air shutter is opened fully or nearly so. (For Natural gas, 2/3 closed).

jimmyj555 - 28 years a gas man.


----------



## bargainhunterkl (Mar 8, 2008)

*bargainhunterkl*

I just scored!(I think) on a Dacor gas cook top s6m3045 I t is for natural gas.
Can I convert to propane it or did I just throw money away?:jester:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Can I convert to propane it


If you can get the orifices,..... Sure....


----------

